# Control de potencia a unas resistencias electricas 9000watts



## oscivnms (Nov 13, 2008)

Necesito ayuda para controlar unas resistencias para un horno electrico las cuales mediante un scr consumen aprox. 48 amperes. Deseo tener el control de la potencia, que valla de 30 a 40 amperes. Como dato el voltaje de linea es de 220v con un scr de 100amp y una carga resistiva de 2.4 ohms aprox. Adjunto un diagrama del estado actual de disparo del horno, el cual deseo modificar con un control de fase para regular la potencia que emitiran las resistencias. Muchas gracias


----------



## zaiz (Nov 13, 2008)

hola, en el diagrama que pusiste no me checa el disparo por el diodo, ¿lo podrías revisar para ver si está bien?. Es posible que te falte un componente o una conexión.


----------



## boximil1 (Nov 13, 2008)

lo importante a esas potencias es tener claro lo que se hace.

ademas de la pequeña duda y cometario que te puso el colega te podria hacer una pregunta sencilla:
usas CC o CA ?

saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 15, 2008)

Pregunta:

220V DC o 220 AC

Este esquema es para control en DC si lo usaras en AC solo controlaría media Onda lo que sería un desperdicio,  es necesario usar dos SCR en antiparalelo o un triac y el control se hace por medio de PWM, haciendo uso del cruce por cero para controlar el angulo de disparo.

Cualquier cosa te puedo colaborar.

se puede hacer on-off o proporcional (0-10 V o 4-mA)

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 15, 2008)

Como te comentaba boximil1 lo importante es tenerlo claro.

Normalmente las resistencias calefactoras se utiliza un control todo/nada mediante un termostato, normalmente no queda justificado un control por fase debido a la enorme inercia termica.

Normalmente en industria utilizan los llamados reles de estado solido que son un simple triac o dos tiristores en anti paralelo según la potencia y un optoacoplador y algo de circuteria sencilla para el tema de cebados espontáneos.

Una de las piezas mas importantes es la toma de temperatura y su control, para temperaturas inferiores a 100ºC puedes utilizar sensores de silicio pero a temperaturas superiores es necesario termopares y la cosa se complica bastante.

El rele de estado solido te recomiendo que mires por internet para conocer el precio no sea que sea mas barato comprado que fabricarlo tu mismo, en todo caso no es un diseño complejo, son sobre una docena de piezas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

mi dios.......un scr para CA y encima gatillado asi, debe ser todo un creyente ese joven, por que hace falta mucha fe para que se gatille ese scr    

digo yo, pinta tan facil esto de la electronica que cualquiera se tira a la pileta ? 
da la impresion que no pasa nada ? que uno no puede hacer macana ?
o que uno escribiendo en un foro encontrara la solucion.

de verdad , si a mi me ofrecen un trabajo del que no tengo ni la mas palida idea me daria calor, hasta miedo, YO VIVO TRABAJANDO EN FORMA PARTICULAR y se lo que les digo:
tenes que pasar un presupuesto, recibir una seña (con lo cual yo me siento comprometido) .......me imagino yendo a esa maquina con R de 9000w y controles electronicos varios.
y no tengo la mas pu... idea.....

puedo quemar otra cosa, puedo hacer desastres, tengo que comprar materiales y probarlos .

si un SCR o un triac se pone en corto (que es algo que ocurre) .que pasa ?
que la temperatura sube y sube y el controlador podra decir PARA ! al triac que no le dara bola.

hay tantas cosas que tener en cuenta........
yo no entiendo, de verdad les digo.

hasta a uno que quiere hacerse algo para si mismo , como hoobista lo puedo entender y si es de baja tension y potencia dale nomas.

pero esto.............viendo el esquema que puso ya nomas me parece   

veo a veces equipos con sistemas redundantes y cosas que dan calambre de sofisticadas y otros con cosas muy ingeniosas..........y ver el diagrama que puso (vuelvo a repetir) y imaginar que se va a meter de caradura en ese equipo , y que un cliente esta confiando que va a repararlo o a hacer algo como una mejora......

da calambre !

o


----------



## zaiz (Nov 15, 2008)

La verdad hay temas que parece que son inventados, como éste. Parece que se quiere ridiculizar algo y se nota cierto propósito no muy honesto.

Pero bueno, aquí entramos para la gente que viene con honestidad.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

hola, te equivocas zaiz, o por lo menos no me parece asi, y se ha visto en mas de un tema, bastantes mas de uno.

crees que todo el mundo es = ?

yo tengo contacto con mucha gente y te digo que hay e todo en la viña del señor.
por eso es que hay algunas cosas que no me las tomo en serio y otras que respondo como respondo, hay gente y no poca que es aventurera.

es mas, ya mirando en el foro (y mira que este foro es muy bueno humanamente, ya que son muy amables) te digo que con un poco de psicologia basica algun chanta que otro que ve que no obtiene "la ayuda" que quiere se pone un nombre de mujer y un logo bonito y sabe que obtiene mas atensión.

hay gente pesada, hay gente aventurera, hay gente viva, hay chantas, hay ratas , hay de todo.
fijate por ejemplo, hoy mirando el tema "asembler desde cero que estan manejando 2 pibes me parecio buenisimo, estan ayudando A QUIENES QUIEREN ESTUDIAR , quien LE GUSTA LA ELECTRONICA tiene para aprender , se les da una mano, desde cero pero se les da una mano.
otra cosa es quinenes quieren que les hagan la torta, se la corten y se la pongan en la boca.

17 años en un barrio , con local al principio, te aseguro que hay gente de todo tipo , una novela se queda corta, he tenido incluso amigos que conoci en la secundaria que eran mas aventureros y ratas que lo que podes imaginar, he visto trabajos que dan terror (en electricidad) .

asi que, no me asombra nada de nada.

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Nov 15, 2008)

si este es el estado actual del disparo del horno, seguro que el horno no calienta una leche.





Bueno, ahora ya fuera de cachondeos, como ya te han comentado por ahy arriba, este es un tema muy serio sobre todo devido a las potencias a las que estas trabajando, por los posibles daños que puedes causar.
No se te ve muy capacitado para emprender este proyecto, pero si lo vas ha realizar intentaremos entre todos minimizar los daños.

En primer lugar en estos casos lo mejor es utilizar 2 circuitos, uno que sea de trabajo y otro de seguridad. El de trabjo como su propio nombre dice es el que normalmente esta trabajando, mientras el de seguridad solo actua en el caso de que el primero falle.

Como circuito de seguridad puedes utilizar un simple termostato que accione un rele y le corte la tension a las resistencias, y que al mismo tiempo accione un buzzer para avisar de la anomalia.

Como circuito de trabajo en lugar de utilizar el disparo por angulo de fase yo utilizaria la regulacion PWM.
Por angulo de fase vas a provocar unas subidas muy bruscas de corriente que pueden afectar negativamente a la durabilidad de tu circuito o afectar con sus interferencias a otros.
Mediante la tecnica de PWM tienes que procurar que el tiristor o el triac empiecen a conducir justamente cuando la tension de red este proxima a 0V, el optoacoplador moc 3041 se encargara de tal funcion, y mediante un simple oscilador de ciclo variable utilizando un 555 controlas el optoacoplador para regular que en un tiempo de un segundo el optoacoplador este  conduciendo mas o menos tiempo.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 15, 2008)

PWm en alterna?

Eso no cuadra. ¿De que vale darle dos impulsos (o más)de disparo dentro de los 10ms?

hay que revisar un poco el tema de control.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, te equivocas zaiz, o por lo menos no me parece asi, y se ha visto en mas de un tema, bastantes mas de uno.
> 
> crees que todo el mundo es = ?
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, fernandob. Coincido contigo en que hay mucha gente amable en el foro y se aprecia, desde luego.

Pero más bien me refería a que el tema me parece inventado por algunas causas:

1) El supuesto disparo del SCR, que me parece más bien una vacilada (o broma)

2) El supuesto autor dice ser de México y en México no hay tomas de 220 volts  

Pero bueno, sin afan de seguir con la idea, mejor prefiero orientarme a temas que aporten.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 15, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> PWm en alterna?
> 
> Eso no cuadra. ¿De que vale darle dos impulsos (o más)de disparo dentro de los 10ms?
> 
> hay que revisar un poco el tema de control.



En el caso de que la frecuencia de red sea de 50 Hz si queremos hacer funcionar la carga al 10% lo que tiene que hacer es que en cada segundo solo conduzca el triac los primeros 5 ciclos, es decir trabaja 100mseg y descansa 900 mseg.


----------



## krit (Nov 15, 2008)

Yo me olvidaria tanto del control por fase como de control PWM.
Un termostato ya sea analogico o digital es lo mas apropiado.
Para controlar esta potencia lo normal es emplear una red trifasica, pero si lo que hay  es 220 monofasico
habra que pelear con ello.
Por supuesto el termostato de seguridad es imprescindible independientemente de la forma de control.

De los hornos que yo conozco (hornos de retractilado), y en la empresa donde trabajo hay alguno de mas de 20.000 W. lo mas habitual es poner una parte de las resistencias a calentar de forma fija nada mas conectar el horno. Para ello un contactor es mas que suficiente ya que es barato y como no conecta y desconecta muchas veces el desgaste es minimo

De la parte variable , la que se encarga de mantener la temperetura, lo mas idoneo hoy en dia son los reles de estado sólido. A veces hay buenas oportunidades de conseguirlos baratos (hace menos de un año que compre por Ebay tres de 50 A. cada uno por menos de 18 euros ,gastos de transporte incluidos).Por este precio no merece la pena ni poner a calentar  el soldador.

En cuanto al reparto de la carga, si la potencia de las resistencias esta bien dimensionada yo pondria 2/3 partes a calentar de forma fija y 1/3 a controlar por el termostato.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 16, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> El nombre dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El triac corta al paso por cero. El control de cargas resistivas con el se raliza de la siguiente forma:
1 Detectar el paso por cero
2 iniciar el tiempo de disparo.
3 disparar y pasar el punto 1

Así de sencillo.

El 100% el punto dos es cero.
El 50% el punto dos es 5ms
el 0% el punto dos es 9,99ms (ojo a esto   )

La variación no es lineal. Pero con una formulilla (estos matemáticos) se puede calcular con toda esactitud.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Nov 16, 2008)

Lo mismo yo no me he explicado bien, este es el tipo de señal para regular la potencia entregada, pero haciendo que siempre empiece a conducir cuando la tension pase por cero.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 16, 2008)

Te has expresado correctamente.
La Potencia en tensiones alternas se controla de una forma más óptima como me he expresado anteriormente. Ya sea senoidal, triangular, cuadrada, hexagonal (existe?)...

Saludos

PD Con un termostato (todo o nada) tambien funciona. Se pretende ser óptimo con el componente utilizado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2008)

lo que diuce "el nombre" tiene razon.

el te4ma del cruce por cero es para evitar un pico de corriente .......donde ese pico exista.

tomen por ejemplo una lampara y midan su resistencia en frio.....veran un valor mucho menor al nominal >>>> ahi si tengo pico de I. al encender.

tomen una R de potencia de las usadas en hornos (se las facilito, yo ya lohice) y midan la R. en frio >>> es la misma que en caliente o sea con tension.
por lo tanto.........


----------



## jreo (Dic 12, 2008)

Primero, la opcion del control de cruce por cero es muy buena, de hecho, los mejores controles de hace tiempo lo utlizaron, para este tipo de control se utlilizaba circuiteria a base de operacionales para poder sincronizar los disparos, te lo menciono por que nosotros lo utilizabamos, actualmnte los hornos electricos que fabricamos utilizan otro sistema, el cual consiste en un equipo electronico llamado pirometro al cual le conectas un termopar tipo j y a su salida le puedes conectar un relevador de estado solido, existen algunos pirometros que su salida de control es para contactores y otros son para relevadores de estado solido, estos ultimos son mas eficientes, con este tipo de control puedes ajustar la temperatura a la que deseas trabajar con un rango de mas menos un grado, en mexico puedes encontras relevadores de estado solido trifasicos,  tu diagrama muestra una sola resistencia, si es asi, el sistema funciona igual tanto en modo monofasico como en trifasico, si no ocupas precision utiliza el termostato, como por ahi apuntaron si son varias resistencias unas conectalas directamente sin control y otras con termostato, el circuito que muestras en el cual usas un scr para controlar te da un control de media onda, si tu conectas un enserie con un foco podras observar como el foco enciende aproximadamente a la mitad, que es lo que tu estas haciendo con la resistencia, si quieres usar un control de onda completa tendras que usar un triac.
existen muchas maneras de controlar una resistencia todo depende del tipo de precision que ocupes, si me pudieras explicar con exactitud lo que deaeas controlar con mucho gusto te podria dar una solucion mas precisa.
segundo en Mexico existen alimentaciones electricas de 120 vca monofasicas, 220  bifasicas trifasicas.
Tercero en la actualidad estoy trabajando en un control para resistencias de nicromel, en el cual por las caracteristicas de control para este tipo de resistencias utilizare un circuito pwm para su control.

hasta luego


----------



## thors (Dic 23, 2008)

1 controlador de temperatura + pid + sensor  
 1 ssr


----------



## sevset (Ene 8, 2009)

Por fin "jreo" da en el clavo. a veces nos Rompemos la cabeza con soluciones tan sencillas (para gente con experiencia en el medio claro esta), y desvirtuamos todo el contenido. en definitiva una resistencia que solo va a calentar un horno, no nesecita un control gradual de corriente. lo que si nesecita es un control de la temperatura. esto se logra con  termostatos o con dispositivos capaces de monitorear el calor en forma mas precisa para ejecutar un mando(pirometros). la forma profesional en la industria seria utilizar: un pirometro de acuerdo al rango de operacion, un termopar, un rele o contactor y un interruptor termico de seguridad. la otra forma(menos precisa por cuestiones de Reestablecimiento)es utilizar un termostato ajustable donde vienen integrados los contactos. como ultimo comentario quisiera recordar a todos los "ya expertos", que ninguno de nosotros termina de aprender cada dia algo nuevo  y alguna vez pasamos por situaciones de ignorancia o nesecidad de preguntar algo. atacar o burlarse de las personas que tienen inquietud de aprender, para mi no es nada etico.           "Preguntar es de inteligentes"


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Si aún te interesa el tema y lo que realmente quieres hacer es controlar la temperatura y no propiamente la corriente de las resistencias, hace años desarrollé un sistema que aprovecha la inercia térmica. Este sistema tiene la ventaja de que al no controlar el ángulo de disparo las distorsiones en la línea de alimentación son mínimas. Sólo escucha un radio en la banda AM donde exista un atenuador de luz y sabrás a que me refiero.

Basta de choro.

El sistema se basa en implementar un doble contador digital alimentado por las señales de cruce de cero y controlando un relevador de estado sólido (p/e un MOC3030 con un triac). El primer contador llamado de ciclo siempre hará una cuenta a 100 y el segundo llamado de disparo se programa a cualquier valor entre 0 y 100 dependiendo de la temperatura que desees. Si lo programas a 50 entonces las resistencias recibirán energía durante el 50% del tiempo del ciclo. Este tiempo variará según el valor programado. En este caso la inercia térmica mantiene un rizo de temperatura aceptable.

El sistema que realicé trabajaba en una computadora "personal" de aquel entonces basada en el procesador intel 8080A con sistema operativo CP/M (anterior al DOS) con un programa escrito en ensamblador. Se lograba mantener la precisión de temperatura dentro de +/- 2ºC.

No lo he intentado pero creo que sería fácil implementar esta estratégia con un PIC12F675 con un potenciómetro para indicar el valor programado y como mencioné un MOC3030 con un TRIAC. En su caso varios MOCs y TRIACS en paralelo para reducir la carga individual.

Nota: siempre será importante revisar costos ya que una solución con un humilde termostato como ya sugirieron puede ser más económico.


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 3, 2009)

Estimado amigo , hay varias cosas interesantes en relacion a tu proyecto : siempre cuando hablamos de hornos de calentamiento tenemos algun proceso  para el calentamiento de algo , las preguntas preguntas que te hago son :
 1)A que temperatura trabajara el horno 
2) requieres cierto grado de precision para su control ?, si es si,  que tolerancia , 
3) Tu carga resistiva es de 2.4 Ohm ( seguro requieres un calentamiento violento ) y tu voltaje de linea es de 220 VAC
para este control no necesitas un SCR , solo necesitas , una termocupla ( tipo J o k ) , un controlador de temperatura tipo PID ( ejemplo watlow) , y un SSR , te puse un controlador PID suponiendo que necesitas cierto grado de exactitud en tu control.  Muchas veces utilizamos un SCR en estas aplicaciones cuando requerimos controlar la potencia de la carga ( ciclos de encendido y apagado , base de tiempo fija o variable ) , hay casos en los que la resistencias de calentamiento son muy costosas y queremos protegerlas y usamos un SCR , o necesitamos un control mas alla de lo que te da un SSR , pero ciertamente lo resuelves como te estoy indicando


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 3, 2009)

Tambien la ventaja de usar SCR comerciales , ver por ejemplo watlow, el resultado que obtendras es que alargarias bastante la vida de la resistencia , lo cual es muy bueno , sobre todo cuando estas son muy costosas


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 7, 2009)

Los controladores de temperatura modernos, calculan la derivada de la aceleración en el calentamiento (inercia térmica), de manera que no necesitan alcanzar el punto de consigna para cortar la alimentación a las resistenias. De la misma manera, podemos verlos cerrar el relé cuando la temperatura está por encima del mencionado SP.

Traducción: mediante un control por relé y el uso de las matemáticas, podremos ajustar con precisión la temperatura deseada, evitando los "dientes de sierra" que provocan los termostatos convencionales.






			
				sevset dijo:
			
		

> como ultimo comentario quisiera recordar a todos los "ya expertos", que ninguno de nosotros termina de aprender cada dia algo nuevo  y alguna vez pasamos por situaciones de ignorancia o nesecidad de preguntar algo. atacar o burlarse de las personas que tienen inquietud de aprender, para mi no es nada etico.           "Preguntar es de inteligentes"



Completmente deacuerdo. Una cosa es un toque de atención (que puede ser incluso didáctico), y otra es el ataque y la burla. Es a mi modo de ver un error diferente, pero tambien un error. Y aqui mi voto al toque de atención de sevset.


----------



## Robrey (Mar 27, 2009)

Puedes encontrar una solución, en lo que respecta al hardware, en el artículo "Tiristores para el control de temperatura.doc" del tema "Control de Temperatura con SCR". Puedes usar el buscador interno para localizarlo, es un adjunto que mande en una de las respuestas al tema. Estoy trabajando con PICs.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2009)

Ummmmm , 9000 W no es un hornito familiar. 

Eso es Comercial o Industrial.

Industrialmente se alimentarían 3000W por fase, contactor y termostato proporcional inteligente.

Si lo usaran en la modalidad si-no debería estar calibrado el corte bastante antes de la temperatura final, porque sinó por inercia térmica se pasaría a lo loco.

En el modo proporcional, el termostato le manda directo hasta supongamos la mitad de la temperatura, allí empieza a accionar el contactor en un ciclo de trabajo programado, digamos del 70%, y a medida que nos vayamos acercando a la temperatura final, se irá achicando el ciclo de trabajo. Hasta llegar a la temperatura de trabajo.

Todos los parámetros de éstos termostatos son programables, o sea inicio por si-no o proporcional, inicio del ciclo de proporcional, proporción inicial, proporción final, temperatura final , alarma por baja , alarma por alta, otra zona (se puede trabajar parte de las resistencias en otra modalidad simultaneamente) Disponen además de varios programas, o sea que si el uso es variable puedo tener varios programas prediseñados. Como dato final, los "inteligentes" van aprendiendo y se autocorrigen.

Los costos del dispositivo + contactor, tratándose de un comercio o industria podrían considerarse bajos.


----------



## Ricardo Viturro (Mar 31, 2009)

Eso de que preguntar es de inteligentes me parece muy bien y en en resto tambien


----------



## Robrey (Abr 1, 2009)

El horno que yo tengo consume 73 A por fase, cada resistencia consume mas de 3000 W. Este esquema que te propuse mas arriba solo hay ajustarlo a tus necesidades, el esquema, la idea es lo que yo te propongo. Miralo y saca tus propias ideas.


----------

